# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كلمات على فراش الموت

## أبو عبد البر طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على صحبه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد


هذه كلمات قالها أصحابها و هم على فراش الموت
منها ما فيه موعظة
و منها ما يدل على حسن خاتمة
و منها ما بشير إلى سوء خاتمة و العياذ بالله


قال القرطبي/ التذكرة
قال أبو محمد عبد الحق : اعلم أن سوء الخاتمة ـ أعاذنا الله منها ـ لا تكون لمن استقام ظاهره و صلح باطنه ، ما سمع بهذا و لا علم به ـ الحمد لله ـ و إنما تكون لمن كان له فساد في العقل ، أو إصرار على الكبائر ، و إقدام على العظائم . فربما غلب ذلك عليه حتى ينزل به الموت قبل التوبة ، فيصطلمه الشيطان عند تلك الصدمة ، و يختطفه عند تلك الدهشة ، و العياذ بالله ، ثم العياذ بالله ، أو يكون ممن كان مستقيماً ، ثم يتغير عن حاله و يخرج عن سننه ، و يأخذ في طريقه ، فيكون ذلك سبباً لسوء خاتمه و شؤم عاقبته ، كإبليس الذي عبد الله فيما يروى ثمانين ألف سنة ، و بلعام بن باعوراء الذي آتاه الله آياته فانسلخ منها بخلوده إلى الأرض ، و اتباع هواه ، و برصيصا العابد الذي قال الله في حقه كمثل الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان اكفر .




علامات حسن الخاتمة


قال الألباني / أحكام الجنائز/باختصار
ثم إن الشارع الحكيم قد جعل علامات بينات يستدل بها على حسن الخاتمة.
- كتبها الله تعالى لنا بفضله ومنه - فأيما امرئ مات بإحداها كانت بشارة له، ويا لها من بشارة.
الاولى: نطقه بالشهادة عند الموت
الثانية: الموت برشح الحبين
الثالثة: الموت ليلة الجمعة أو نهارها
الرابعة: الاستشهاد في ساحة القتال
 (تنبيه): ترجى هذه الشهادة لمن سألها مخلصا من قلبه ولو لم يتيسر له الاستشهاد في المعركة، بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من سأل الله الشهادة بصدق، بلغه الله منازل الشهداء وإن مات على فراشه ".
الخامسة: الموت غازيا في سبيل الله
السادسة: الموت بالطاعون
السابعة: الموت بداء البطن
الثامنة والتاسعة: الموت بالغرق والهدم
العاشرة: موت المرأة في نفاسها بسبب ولدها
الحادية عشر، والثانية عشر: الموت بالحرق، وذات الجنب
الثالثة عشر: الموت بداء السل
الرابعة عشر: الموت في سبيل الدفاع عن المال المراد غصبه،
الخامسة عشر، والسادسة عشر: الموت في سبيل الدفاع عن الدين والنفس،
السابعة عشرة: الموت مرابطا في سبيل الله،
الثامنة عشر: الموت على عمل صالح
التاسع عشرة ثناء الناس على الميت , والثناء بالخير على الميت من جمع من المسلمين الصادقين، أقلهم اثنان، من جيرانه العارفين به من ذوي الصلاح والعلم موجب له الجنة
=========

الشافعي رحمه الله


قَالَ المُزَنِيُّ
دَخَلْتُ عَلَى الشَّافِعِيِّ فِي مَرَضِهِ الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيْهِ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ! كَيْفَ أَصْبَحْتَ؟
فَرَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ، وَقَالَ: أَصْبَحْتُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا رَاحِلاً، وَلإِخْوَانِي مُفَارِقاً، وَلِسُوءِ عَمَلِي مُلاَقِياً، وَعَلَى اللهِ وَارِداً، مَا أَدْرِي رُوْحِي تَصِيْرُ إِلَى جَنَّةٍ فَأُهَنِّيْهَا، أَوْ إِلَى نَارٍ فَأُعَزِّيْهَا، ثُمَّ بَكَى وَأَنْشَأَ يَقُوْلُ:
وَلَمَّا قَسَا قَلْبِي وَضَاقَتْ مَذَاهِبِي ... جَعَلْتُ رَجَائِي دُوْنَ عَفْوِكَ سُلَّمَا
تَعَاظَمَنِي ذَنْبِي فَلَمَّا قَرَنْتُهُ ... بِعَفْوِكَ رَبِّي كَانَ عَفْوُكَ أَعْظَمَا
فَمَا زِلْتَ ذَا عَفْوٍ عَنِ الذَّنْبِ لَمْ تَزَلْ ... تَجُوْدُ وَتَعْفُو مِنَّةً وَتَكَرُّمَا
فَإِنْ تَنْتَقِمْ مِنِّي فَلَسْتُ بِآيِسٍ ... وَلَوْ دَخَلَتْ نَفْسِي بِجِرمِي جَهَنَّمَا
وَلولاَكَ ما يقوى بِإِبْلِيْسَ عَابِدٌ ... فَكَيْفَ وَقَدْ أَغوَى صَفِيَّكَ آدَمَا
وَإِنِّيْ لآتِي الذّنْبَ أَعْرِفُ قَدْرَهُ ... وَأَعلَمُ أَنَّ اللهَ يَعْفُو تَرَحُّمَا


قَالَ أَبُو العَبَّاسِ الأَصَمُّ: حَدَّثَنَا الرَّبِيْعُ بنُ سُلَيْمَانَ: دَخَلْتُ عَلَى الشَّافِعِيِّ وَهُوَ مريضٌ، فَسَأَلنِي عَنِ أَصْحَابِنَا.
فَقُلْتُ: إِنَّهُم يَتَكَلَّمُوْنَ  .
فَقَالَ: مَا نَاظَرْتُ أَحَداً قَطُّ عَلَى الغَلَبَةِ، وَبِودِّي أَنَّ جَمِيْعَ الخَلْقِ تَعَلَّمُوا هَذَا الكِتَابَ -يَعْنِي: كُتُبَهُ- عَلَى أَنْ لاَ يُنْسَبَ إِلَيَّ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ.
قَالَ هَذَا يَوْمَ الأَحَدِ، وَمَاتَ يَوْمَ الخَمِيْسِ، وَانْصَرَفْنَا مِنْ جِنَازَتِهِ لَيْلَةَ الجُمُعَةِ، فَرَأَيْنَا هِلاَلَ شَعْبَانَ سَنَةَ أَرْبَعٍ وَمائَتَيْنِ، وَلَهُ نَيِّفٌ وَخَمْسُونَ سَنَةً




قال المزني دخلت على الشافعي عند وفاته فقلت له كيف أصبحت يا أبى عبد الله
 فقال أصبحت من الدنيا راحلا ولإخواني مفارقا وبكأس المنية شاربا وعلى الله واردا ولسوء أعمالي ملاقيا فلا أدري نفسي إلى الجنة تصير فأهنيها أم إلى النار فأعزيها 
فقلت: عظني فقال لي اتق الله ومثل الآخرة في قلبك واجعل الموت نصب عينيك ولا تنس موقفك بين يدي الله
 وخف من الله عز و جل واجتنب محارمه وأد فرائضه وكن مع الله على وجل وكن مع الحق حيث كان
ولا تستصغرن نعم الله عليك وإن قلت وقابلها بالشكر
 وليكن صمتك تفكرا وكلامك ذكرا ونظرك عبرة اعف عن من ظلمك وصل من قطعك وأحسن إلى من أساء إليك واصبر على النائبات واستعذ بالله من النار بالتقوى
 فقلت زدني
 فقال ليكن الصدق لسانك والوفاء عمادك والرحمة ثمرتك والشكر طهارتك والحق تجارتك والتودد زينتك والكياسة فطنتك والطاعة معيشتك والرضا أمانتك والفهم بصيرتك والرجاء اصطبارك والخوف جلبابك والصدقة حرزك والزكاة حصنك والحياء أميرك والحلم وزيرك والتوكل درعك والدنيا سجنك والفقر ضجيعك والحق قائدك والحج والجهاد بغيتك والقرآن محدثك  والله مؤنسك فمن كانت هذه صفته كانت الجنة منزلته

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

هارون الرشيد رحمه الله
قال القرطبي / التذكرة:
و يحكى أن الرشيد لما اشتد مرضه أحضر طبيباً طوسياً فارسياً و أمر أن يعرض عليه ماؤه أي بوله مع مياه كثيرة من مرضى و أصحاء ، فجعل يستعرض القوارير حتى رأى قارورة الرشيد فقال : قولوا : لصاحب هذا الماء يوصي . فإنه قد انحلت قواه ، و تداعت بنيته ، و لما استعرض باقي المياه أقيم فذهب ، فيئس الرشيد من نفسه و أنشد :
إن الطيب بطبه و دوائه... لا يستطيع دفاع نحب قد أتى
ما للطبيب يموت بالداء الذي... قد كان أبرأ مثله فيما مضى
مات المداوي ، و المداوى ... و الذي جلب الدواء أو باعه  و من اشترى


و بلغه أن الناس أرجفوا بموته . فاستدعى حماراً و أمر أن يحمل عليه فاسترخت فخذاه . فقال : أنزلوني صدق المرجفون ، و دعا بأكفان فتخير منها ما أعجبه و أمر فشق له قبر أمام فراشه ثم اطلع فيه فقال :
 ما أغنى عني مالية هلك عني سلطانية .
 فمات من ليلته

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

اللهم ارزقنا حسنَ الخاتمة
اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> اللهم ارزقنا حسنَ الخاتمة
> اللهم آمين


جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك و ختم لك بخانمة حسنة
====

أَبُو الْمَعَالِي الْجُوَيْنِيُّ رحمه الله
شرح العقيدة الطحاوية/ ابن أبي العز 
قَالَ أَبُو الْمَعَالِي الْجُوَيْنِيُّ: يَا أَصْحَابَنَا لَا تَشْتَغِلُوا بِالْكَلَامِ، فَلَوْ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ يَبْلُغُ بِي إِلَى مَا بَلَغَ مَا اشْتَغَلْتُ بِهِ. 
وَقَالَ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ: لَقَدْ خُضْتُ الْبَحْرَ الْخِضَمَّ، وَخَلَّيْتُ أَهْلَ الْإِسْلَامِ وَعُلُومَهُمْ، وَدَخَلْتُ فِي الَّذِي نَهَوْنِي عَنْهُ
 وَالْآنَ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَتَدَارَكْنِي رَبِّي بِرَحْمَتِهِ فَالْوَيْلُ لِابْنِ الْجُوَيْنِيِّ
 وَهَا أَنَا ذَا أَمُوتُ عَلَى عَقِيدَةِ أُمِّي، أَوْ قَالَ: عَلَى عَقِيدَةِ عَجَائِزِ نَيْسَابُورَ.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يزيد الرقاشي رحمه الله


 المحتضرين/ابن أبي الدنيا


 لما احتضر يزيد الرقاشي بكى 
 فقيل له : ما يبكيك رحمك الله ؟ 
قال : « أبكي والله على ما يفوتني من قيام الليل ، وصيام النهار . ثم بكى وقال : من يصلي لك يا يزيد ؟ 
ومن يصوم  عنك؟ 
و من يتقرب لك إلى الله بالأعمال بعدك ؟ 
ومن يتوب لك إليه من الذنوب السالفة ؟ 
ويحكم يا إخوتاه ، لا تغترن بشبابكم ، فكأن قد حل بكم ما حل بي من عظيم الأمر وشدة كرب الموت .
 النجاء النجاء !!، الحذر الحذر يا إخوتاه !!
 المبادرة رحمكم الله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

المحتضرين/ ابن أبي الدنيا
قال أبو إسحاق الفزاري لعبد الله بن المبارك : « يا أبا عبد الرحمن ، كان رجل من أصحابنا جمع من العلم أكثر مما جمعت وجمعت ، فاحتضر ، فشهدته ، فقال له : قل لا إله إلا الله .
 فيقول : لا أستطيع أن أقولها . ثم تكلم ، فيتكلم . قال ذلك مرتين . 
فلم يزل على ذلك حتى مات
 قال : فسألت عنه ، فقيل : كان عاقا بوالديه .
 فظننت أن الذي حرم كلمة الإخلاص لعقوقه بوالديه »
=====
حدثنا عبد الله قال : حدثني محمد بن المغيرة المازني قال : حدثنا سنيد قال : سهل الأنباوي قال : « أتيت رجلا أعوده وقد احتضر ، فبينا أنا عنده ، إذ صاح صيحة أحدث معها ، ثم وثب فأخذ بركبتي ، فأفزعني 
قلت : ما قصتك ؟ 
قال : هو ذا حبشي أزرق ، عيناه مثل السكركتين ، فغمزني  غمزة أحدثت منها ، فقال لي : موعدك الظهر .
 فسألت عنه : أي شيء كان يعمل ؟ قال : كان يشرب النبيذ»
====
التذكرة /القرطبي
 قال الربيع بن شبرة بن معبد الجهني و كان عابداً بالبصرة : أدركت الناس بالشام و قيل لرجل : يا فلان قل : لا إله إلا الله 
قال : اشرب و اسقني !!
====
 و قيل لرجل بالأهواز يا فلان قل : لا إله إلا الله فجعل يقول : ده يازده دوازده تفسيره : عشرة ، أحد عشرة ، اثنا عشر . كان هذا الرجل من أهل العمل و الديوان ، فغلب عليه الحساب و الميزان . ذكر هذا التفسير أبو محمد عبد الحق . 
====
قال الربيع : و قيل لرجل ها هنا بالبصرة يا فلان قل : لا إله إلا الله فجعل يقول :
يا رب قائلة يوماً و قد لغبت... أين الطريق إلى حمام منجاب
قال الفقيه أبو بكر أحمد بن سليمان بن الحسن النجاد : هذا رجل قد استدلته امرأة إلى الحمام ، فدلها إلى منزله فقاله عند الموت .
و ذكر أبو محمد عبد الحق هذه الحكاية ، في كتاب العاقبة له فقال : و هذا الكلام له قصة ، و ذلك أن رجلاً كان واقفاً بإزاء داره ، و كان بابه يشبه باب حمام فمرت به جارية لها منظر و هي تقول : أين الطريق إلى حمام منجاب ؟ 
فقال لها : هذا حمام منجاب . و أشار إلى داره فدخلت الدار و دخل وراءها 
 فلما رأت نفسه معه في دار و ليس بحمام علمت أنه خدعها أظهرت له البشر و الفرح باجتماعها معه على تلك الخلوة و في تلك الدار و قالت له : يصلح معنا ما نطيب به عيشنا و تقر به أعيننا 
فقال لها : الساعة آتيك بكل ما تريدين و بكل ما تشتهين ، فخرج و تركها في الدار و لم يقفلها ، و تركها محلولة على حالها و مضى ، فأخذ ما يصلح لهما و رجع ، و دخل الدار فوجدها قد خرجت و ذهبت و لم يجد لها أثراً ، فهام الرجل بها و أكثر الذكر لها و الجزع عليها و جعل يمشي في الطرق و الأزقة و هو يقول :
يا رب قائلة يوماً قد لغبت... أين الطريق إلى حمام منجاب
و إذا بجارية تجاوبه من طاق و هي تقول :
هلا جعلت لها لما ظفرت بها ...حرزاً على الدار أو قفلاً على الباب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الكبائر / الذهبي
قال مجاهد: ما من ميت يموت إلا مثل له جلساؤه الذين كان يجالسهم 
فاحتضر رجل ممن كان يلعب بالشطرنج فقيل له: قل لا إله إلا الله 
فقال: شاهك ثم مات فغلب على لسانه ما كان يعتاده حال حياته في اللعب فقال عوض كلمة الإخلاص: شاهك و هذا كما جاء في إنسان آخر ممن كان يجالس شراب الخمر أنه حين حضره الموت فجاءه إنسان يلقنه الشهادة فقال له: اشرب واسقني ثم مات فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.
 و هذا كما جاء في حديث مروي: يموت كل إنسان على ما عاش عليه ويبعث على ما مات عليه. فنسأل الله المنان بفضله أن يتوفانا مسلمين لا مبدلين ولا مغيرين ولا ضالين ولا زائغين إنه جواد كريم.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الْجَوَابُ الْكَافِي لِمَنْ سَأَلَ عَنْ الدَّوَاءِ الشَّاِفي/  ابن قيم الجوزية
قال ابن القيم:
و قِيلَ لِرجل : قُلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، فَجَعَلَ يَهْذِي بِالْغِنَاءِ وَيَقُولُ : تَاتِنَا تِنِنْتَا . حَتَّى قَضَى


وَ قِيلَ لِآخَرَ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : وَمَا يَنْفَعُنِي مَا تَقُولُ وَلَمْ أَدَعْ مَعْصِيَةً إِلَّا رَكِبْتُهَا ؟ ثُمَّ قَضَى وَلَمْ يَقُلْهَا .


وَ قِيلَ لِآخَرَ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : وَ مَا يُغْنِي عَنِّي ، وَ مَا أَعْرِفُ أَنِّي صَلَّيْتُ لِلَّهِ صَلَاةً ؟ ثُمَّ قَضَى وَلَمْ يَقُلْهَا .


وَ قِيلَ لِآخَرَ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : هُوَ كَافِرٌ بِمَا تَقُولُ . وَقَضَى .


وَ قِيلَ لِآخَرَ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : كُلَّمَا أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَقُولَهَا لِسَانِي يُمْسِكُ عَنْهَا .


وَ أَخْبَرَنِي مَنْ حَضَرَ بَعْضَ الشَّحَّاذِينَ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ ، فَجَعَلَ يَقُولُ : لِلَّهِ ، فِلْسٌ لِلَّهِ . حَتَّى قَضَى .


وَأَخْبَرَنِي بَعْضُ التُّجَّارِ عَنْ قَرَابَةٍ لَهُ أَنَّهُ احْتُضِرَ وَ هُوَ عِنْدَهُ ، وَجَعَلُوا يُلَقِّنُونَهُ : لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، وَ هُوَ يَقُولُ : هَذِهِ الْقِطْعَةُ رَخِيصَةٌ ، هَذَا مُشْتَرٍ جَيِّدٌ ، هَذِهِ كَذَا . حَتَّى قَضَى .


وَ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ! كَمْ شَاهَدَ النَّاسُ مِنْ هَذَا عِبَرًا ؟ وَالَّذِي يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ أَحْوَالِ الْمُحْتَضِرِين  َ أَعْظَمُ وَأَعْظَمُ .

----------


## أسد الدين سالم

> أَبُو الْمَعَالِي الْجُوَيْنِيُّ رحمه الله
> شرح العقيدة الطحاوية/ ابن أبي العز
> قَالَ أَبُو الْمَعَالِي الْجُوَيْنِيُّ: يَا أَصْحَابَنَا لَا تَشْتَغِلُوا بِالْكَلَامِ، فَلَوْ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ يَبْلُغُ بِي إِلَى مَا بَلَغَ مَا اشْتَغَلْتُ بِهِ. 
> وَقَالَ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ: لَقَدْ خُضْتُ الْبَحْرَ الْخِضَمَّ، وَخَلَّيْتُ أَهْلَ الْإِسْلَامِ وَعُلُومَهُمْ، وَدَخَلْتُ فِي الَّذِي نَهَوْنِي عَنْهُ وَالْآنَ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَتَدَارَكْنِي رَبِّي بِرَحْمَتِهِ فَالْوَيْلُ لِابْنِ الْجُوَيْنِيِّ وَهَا أَنَا ذَا أَمُوتُ عَلَى عَقِيدَةِ أُمِّي، أَوْ قَالَ: عَلَى عَقِيدَةِ عَجَائِزِ نَيْسَابُورَ.[/CENTER]


   تنسب هذه العبارات للجويني للنيل من شهرته ومكانته العلية و للتنقيص  من مقداره العظيم ، و قد جاءت مروية على لسان خصومه ، لأن خصومه الذين نقلوها هم من الحنابلة ، و اختلاط الحنابلة بأصوليي الشافعية و اصطدامهم بهم كثير ، فلذلك تجد الكثير من مثل هذه الدعايات الاستهزائية التي يستنقص بها فقهاء الشافعية من أمثال الجويني و حجة الإسلام و غيرهم ، و لذلك لا تجد الحنابلة ومن شابههم يقولون مثل هذا الكلام ضد الفلاسفة مثلا لأنه لم يحصل بينهما اختلاط و صدام ، فالأصل في مثل هذه الحكايات طرحها لإحسان الظن بالأئمة العلماء الربانيين لأن في إشاعتها إساءة إلى الإسلام و تحمل أوزار لا طاقة لأحد بها و لأنها أسلوب غير حضاري للنيل من الخصم ، فمن فاجأته الحجة و ألجمه البرهان لا بد و أن يخترع مثل هذه الدعايات للتنقيص من خصمه عندما يضعف عن المواجهة بسلاح العلم و الإقناع حتى يظهر أنه هو الأقوى ، و القوة الحقيقية ليست بالاستهزاء بالناس و تغيير الواقع بل بالأدلة القطعية .
و أستطيع أن أقول : قائل هذه العبارة عن إمام الحرمين يمكن أن يكون قد قالها حسدا للإمام عندما رأى علو كعبه و سمو مرتبه ، فقد قيل :
   عجـبا لـقوم يحـسدون فضـائلي ....... ما بين عـانيّ إلـى عـذّال
  عتبوا على فضلي وذمّوا حكمتي ...... واستوحشوا من نقصهم وكمالي
    إني وكيدهم وما عتبوا به ....... كالطّود يحقر نطحه الأوعال
و ليت شعري كم لإمام الحرمين من الفضائل التي شهد له أعداؤه فضلا أحبائه ما تبطل أمثال هذه الدعايات المسيئة ، حتى إنه لا يعرف له منازع من خصومه بلغ عشر معشار مرتبته بين أتباعه كما بلغ الإمام من الشهرة بين خصومه.
______________
>>يَا أَصْحَابَنَا لَا تَشْتَغِلُوا بِالْكَلَامِ ، فَلَوْ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ يَبْلُغُ بِي إِلَى مَا بَلَغَ مَا اشْتَغَلْتُ بِهِ <<
هذه القصة نقلها أبو الفضل محمد بن طاهر المقدسي (الحنبلي) في كتابه (المنثور) قال :
" سمعت أبا الحسن القيرواني الأديب بنيسابور - و كان يسمع معنا الحديث ، وكان يختلف إلى درس الأستاذ أبي المعالي ابن الجويني يقرأ عليه الكلام - يقول : " سمعت الأستاذ أبا المعالي يقول : ...." ا.ه ص51/ ط دار المنهاج. و نقلها عنه الذهبي و ابن تيمية.
أ- إذا الناقل حنبلي ، وهو ينقل في كتابه المذكور قصصا يطعن فيها بالأئمة الأعلام كالحاكم و الدارقطني و الخطيب البغدادي و غيرهم من أئمة الشافعية و يتهم بعضهم  بسوء المعتقد كما فعل مع الحاكم .

ب- في سندها مجهول هو : (أبو الحسن القيرواني الأديب) غير معروف من هو ، لا يمكن أن يكون الحصري المقرئ لأنه لم يصاحب أبا المعالي . و هناك مجموعة لا بأس بها تحت عنوان أبو الحسن القيرواني في كتب التراجم . ثم شهرته بالمقرئ لا بالأديب و إن كان المقرئ صاحب شعر و ظرافة . 

ت - مخالفة هذه الدعاية للمتواترات من نصوص علماء الأمة على مر الزمان في تزكية علوم الإمام العقائدية توجب ضعفها بل بطلانها .

ث – علم الكلام حقه حق وباطله باطل ، فكلام المعتزلة و المشبهة و الشيعة و الرافضة و غيرهم كلام باطل ، و الكلام الحق هو كلام أهل السنة و الجماعة ، لأن علم الكلام هو علم التوحيد و هو علم أصول الدين و علم العقائد الإسلامية ، وهو : علم يبحث عن أحوال المعلوم من حيث يقتدر به على إثبات العقائد الشرعية بالأدلة اليقينية . فعلم الكلام ليس مذموما لأنه علم كلام فهو علم شرعي بل ما يذم منه هو صحة الأدلة أو ضعفها و الي يذم منه هو الكلام الباطل ككلام أهل البدع ، فلو كان نهى الإمام عن الكلام لكان نهيه متوجها – بالطبع – إلى الكلام الباطل لا الكلام الحق ، فيكون معنى عبارته : ( كل ما وجدتم في كتبي من الكلام الباطل الذي يخالف الشريعة فأنا أنهاكم عنه و اضربوا به عرض الحائط )
ج- الظاهر من النص أن سبب نهيه عن الكلام هو (ما بلغ به ما بلغ ) و الذي بلغ به ما بلغ هو خروجه من بلده أكثر من أربع سنين  بسبب التعصب الذي سبّبه سوء التعامل مع علم الكلام أو سوء فهمه ، فعلم الكلام – سواء السني أو البدعي – قد يجعل في صدور بعض الجهلة من الفريقين حقدا و ضغينة على خصومه إذا أقاموا عليه حجة ، فيلجأ إلى الدس و الإيذاء و الكيد و الكذب و الطعن و السباب و الشتم بل قد يصل الحد إلى القتل ، ويصدق هذا التفسير أن إمام الحرمين قُتِلَ مسموما على يد خصومه من المتكلمين في العقائد من أهل البدع ، فيكون على هذا التفسير صدق نهيه ، فهو يريد – لو صح الخبر – إسكات الفرق الكلامية عن الكلام في العقائد لإطفاء نار الفتن عملا بما اتفق عليه مع الخليفة بادئا بنفسه  فيقدم نفسه كمثال  على أنه ضحية من ضحايا سوء التصرف بعلم الكلام من قبل الفرق الكلامية التي دار بينها الصراع آنذاك . و يؤكد هذا الكلام ما نقله ابن النجار في الذيل بأن الإمام انقبض عن الانبساط بالكلام عند وقوع العصبية على الأشعرية و أهل الحديث مع أنه كان أحسن الناس نطقا فيه .

ح- لو رجع الإمام عن علم أصول الدين (علم الكلام) لانتشر ذلك و اشتهر في كل طبقة من طبقات الأمة بشهرة صاحبه الذي يعتبر أشهر شخصية إسلامية في ذلك الزمن ، فبما أنه لم يعرف ذلك عنه ظهر بأن هذه الدعاية غير صحيحة ، أو أن الإمام غير مشهور بالمرة و هذا يكذبه الواقع .

خ- فلو كان نهى في الحقيقة عن شيء فإن نهيه متوجه إلى أخطائه لو كان له أخطاء، وهذه منقبة من مناقبه الجليلة و فضيلة يندر أن تكون في عالم .

د- قد يكون نهيه عن الاشتغال بالكلام يعني الكلام في الأمور الدنيوية من البيع و الشراء و غيرها ، فحملها أحدهم محمل الكلام في العقائد سهوا أو لحاجة في نفسه. 

ذ- قد يكون نهيه عن الاشتغال بالكلام مع ترك العلوم الأخرى كأصول الفقه و التفسير و الفقه و المنطق و الحديث و علوم اللغة و غيرها .

ر- إن مثل هذه الدعايات الظنية لا تساوي شيئا أمام ما قدمه الإمام من الأدلة القطعية التي عجز عن مواجهتها خصومه، فكان لا بد لخصومه بسبب ضعفهم العلمي من مواجهته بأسلوب استهزائي غير علمي ، فراحوا يضعون مثل تلك القصص التي تنال من شخصية الإمام بإظهار أنه غبي لا يدري ما يقول . و مما لا شك فيه أن هذا يرفع من قدر الإمام رحمه الله و يحط من قدر مخالفيه . حتى إن الإمام لم يسلك مثل هذا الأسلوب مع خصومه لأنه يعلم بأنه أسلوب ممجوج مكروه سرعان ما ينقلب على صاحبه.

ز- الذي ميز علم الجويني أن إنتاجه تعرض لمحاكمات شديدة و اختبارات طويلة وغربلة دقيقة جدا من قبل تلاميذه الذين لم يمنعهم مانع أن يخطئوه في بعض الأشياء ، فعلماء كهؤلاء لن يمنعهم مانع أن يقولوا بأن إمام الحرمين رجع عن علم الكلام لو أنه رجع عنه في الحقيقة ، فالمهم عندهم هو الحق لا شخص الإمام ، فلو كان رجع لقالوا بأنه نهى عما كان يدعو إليه .

س- القصة متناقضة ، وليست محبوكة بطريقة تجعلنا نصدقها للأسباب التالية :
1- لا يمكن أن يغيب عن ذهن الإمام أن المنهي عنه إنما هو الكلام الباطل و ليس الكلام الحق ، و العبارة ظاهرها النهي عن الاشتغال بالكلام مطلقا ، ومن المعلوم أن الكلام الذي ألفه إمام الحرمين -وهو من جملة الاشتغال بالكلام - فيه الكثير من الحق كوجوب الإيمان بالله و الأنبياء و المعجزات ، فلو أخذت العبارة على ظاهرها لزم أن الإمام ينهى عن الحق أو على الأقل عن بعض الحق كإثبات وجود الخالق و المعجزات مثلا ، و نهيه عن الحق أو عن بعضه مستحيل لأنه كفر، فإذا بطل اللازم بطلت المقدمة وهي أن الإمام ينهى عن الاشتغال بعلم الكلام ، أو بطل على الأقل أن العبارة تؤخذ على ظاهرها .

2- الإمام لم يبين أن في تآليفه الكلامية شيئا من الباطل الذي يستحق النهي مع أنها من جملة الاشتغال بالكلام ، فلو أنه نهى عن الاشتغال بالكلام لنهى عن عن كتبه ، وبما أنه لم ينه عن كتبه إذا لم ينه عنه ، و بما أنه لم ينه عنه فالقصة باطلة .

3- القصة تقول بأن الإمام قال هذا الكلام أثناء أحد دروسه الكلامية !! و ليت شعري كيف يصح في عقل عاقل أن ينهى عن الكلام في الحين الذي يدعو الناس إليه و يدرسهم إياه!! فهذا كالذي يقول : افعل ولا تفعل في نفس الوقت ، و هذا جنون يجل عن مثله عوام الخلق فضلا عن أن يكون إمام الدنيا في عصره ، بل كان يكفي جلساءه حينئذ أن يردوا عليه قائلين : "سلامةُ عقلك يا إمام ! مالك ؟ كيف تعلمنا شيئا تريد منا أن نجهله ؟ " أو لقالوا : ( جن أبو المعالي في آخر حياته) و لن يقول أحد منهم ساعتئذ  : (تاب أبو المعالي في آخر حياته) ، فبما أنهم لم يقولوا هذا علمنا بطلان هذه الدعاية .

4- هب أن الجويني رجع عن علم أصول الدين (علم الكلام) و نهى عنه ؛ فهل يستطيع أحد أن يخبرنا عن أي شيء رجع فيه عن هذا العلم ؟ إن كان قد رجع عنه كله فهذا محال لأنه كفر كما بينت سابقا ، و إن كان قد رجع عن بعضه فما هو هذا البعض ؟ لو كان قد رجع عن البعض فمن السهل جدا عليه أن يكتبه على ورقة ثم يقول لتلاميذه : " رجعت عن هذه المسائل فاعملوا مثلي " ، فما دام أنه لم يحدد ما الذي رجع عنه - مع أنه يمكنه تحديده – إذا لم يرجع عن شيء محدد  ، وما دام أنه لم يرجع عن شيء محدد إذا فالدعاية بالرجوع باطلة .

5- قال الإمام التاج السبكي في طبقات الشافعية الكبرى بعد ذكر هذه الدعاية 5/186:
" يشبه أن تكون هذه الحكاية مكذوبة ، و ابن طاهر عنده تحامل على إمام الحرمين ، و القيرواني المشار إليه رجل مجهول ، ثم هذا الإمام العظيم الذي ملأت تلامذته الأرض لا ينقل هذه الحكاية عنه غير رجل مجهول !؟ ولا تعرف من غير طريق ابن طاهر !؟ إن هذا لعجب !! و أغلب ظني أنها كذبة افتعلها من لا يستحي ، و ما الذي بلغ به رضي الله تعالى عنه من علم الكلام ؟ أليس قد أعز الله به الحق و أظهر السنة و أمات به البدعة ؟ "

النص الثاني :



> وَقَالَ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ: لَقَدْ خُضْتُ الْبَحْرَ الْخِضَمَّ، وَخَلَّيْتُ أَهْلَ الْإِسْلَامِ وَعُلُومَهُمْ، وَدَخَلْتُ فِي الَّذِي نَهَوْنِي عَنْهُ وَالْآنَ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَتَدَارَكْنِي رَبِّي بِرَحْمَتِهِ فَالْوَيْلُ لِابْنِ الْجُوَيْنِيِّ وَهَا أَنَا ذَا أَمُوتُ عَلَى عَقِيدَةِ أُمِّي، أَوْ قَالَ: عَلَى عَقِيدَةِ عَجَائِزِ نَيْسَابُورَ[/CENTER]


 أما هذه العبارة بهذا النص فهي كذب مكشوف ، لم يقله إمام الحرمين أبدا ولم يورده أحد من المؤرخين المعتبرين ، بل الثابت عنه غير هذا ، و للك لن أناقش هذا الكلام الموضوع بل سأناقش ما جاء في الطبقات الكبرى و في تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي :
" وذكر ابن السمعاني أبو سعد في الذيل أنه قرأ بخط أبي جعفر محمد بن أبي علي بن محمد الهمذاني الحافظ :
 سمعت أبا المعالي الجويني يقول : 
لقد قرأت خمسين ألفا في خمسين ألف ،  ثم خليت أهل الإسلام بإسلامهم فيها وعلومهم الظاهرة ، وركبت البحر الخضم ، وغصت في الذي نهى أهل الإسلام عنها ، كل ذلك في طلب الحق وكنت أهرب في سالف الدهر من التقليد ، والآن قد رجعت عن الكل إلى كلمة الحق ، عليكم بدين العجائز،  فإن لم يدركني الحق بلطف بره فأموت على دين العجائز ، وتختم عاقبة أمري عند الرحيل على نزهة أهل الحق وكلمة الإخلاص لا إله إلا الله فالويل لابن الجويني يريد نفسه " ا.هــ  الطبقات الكبرى 5/186


الجواب :
أ- 


> وَقَالَ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ [/CENTER]


   لم يقله عند موته بل في شبابه أثناء البحث و الدراسة ، و إضافة (عند موته) هذه تشبه ما يقوله البعض من أن الخطابي و الغزالي و الرازي قد تابا آخر حياتهما ، نعم فهذا شرف لعلمائنا أن خصومهم يحبون أن ينسبوهم إليهم حتى وإن كانوا في آخر حياتهم ، و هذا إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على أن مخالفيهم خاضعون لهم .
وأنا أسأل : من الذي نقل هذه العبارة (عند موته) عن الإمام ؟ ومن الذي سمع الإمام يقولها عند موته ؟؟ لم ينقلها أحد إنما هي زيادة لإيهام الناس بأن كل علوم الإمام باطلة إلا أنه لما مات كان على معتقد صحيح .
ب- معنى هذا الكلام أنه عرض كل المذاهب على ميزان الحق ميزان النظر و الاعتبار، غير متعصب لواحد منها بحيث لا يكون عنده ميل يجبره على تقديم مذهب ما بما فيه دون برهان قاطع ، ثم توضح له المذهب الحق و أنه مذهب أهل السنة و الجماعة من المسلمين ، فكان على هذه الملة على بصيرة و قناعة لا عن تقليد عصبي أعمى ، وانه مع هذا اليقين إلا أنه لا يأمن مكر الله بل يسلم كل شأنه و يفوضه إلى ربه الذي لولا توفيقه لما حصلت لمخلوق هداية و لا نجاة ، و أنه يعتقد أحقية الحق يقينا و بطلان الباطل يقينا ، و أنه مع كل هذا اليقين إن لم يختم له الله تعالى بخاتمة الحسنى و بكلمة الإخلاص فالويل الويل له . إذا فهو يفوض الأمور إلى الله و لا يتكل على نظره بل يقلد في التوكل وطرح حظوظ النفس .  وهذا كله حق و صواب .

ت- قوله : " والآن قد رجعت عن الكل إلى كلمة الحق" معناه أنه الآن راجع عن كل تلك الآراء إلى الحق الذي هو مذهب أهل السنة و الجماعة يعني مستمر في الرجوع إليه . كما قال تعالى : (الآنَ خَفَّفَ اللَّهُ عَنْكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا ) أي الآن اللهُ عالم بأن فيكم ضعفا كما كان عالما بكم في السابق .
ورجوعه ليس رجوع انتقال بل رجوع صدود و ابتعاد عندما بين بطلانها .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال شيخ الإسلام / الفتاوي
 قال أبو عبد الله الحسن بن العباس الرستمي : حكى لنا الإمام أبو الفتح محمد بن علي الطبري الفقيه قال : دخلنا على الإمام أبي المعالي الجويني نعوده في مرضه الذي مات فيه بنيسابور فأقعد فقال لنا : اشهدوا علي أني رجعت عن كل مقالة قلتها أخالف فيها ما قال السالف الصالح عليهم السلام وأني أموت على ما يموت عليه عجائز نيسابور 


وقد ذكر هذه القصة شيخ الإسلام في عدة مواضع من كتبه


و ما العيب أن يتوب أبو العلاء من مذهب المتكلمين المخالف للسلف و يعود لمذهب السلف و هل ذكر السلف العرض و الجوهر و الحيز


قال ابن القيم / مدارج:


 فلا تجد هذا التكلف الشديد والتعقيد في الألفاظ والمعاني عند الصحابة أصلا  وإنما يوجد عند من عدل عن طريقهم وإذا تأمله العارف وجده كلحم جمل غث على رأس جبل وعر لا سهل فيرتقي ولا سمين فينتقل فيطول عليك الطريق ويوسع لك العبارة ويأتي بكل لفظ غريب ومعنى أغرب من اللفظ 
فإذا وصلت لم تجد معك حاصلا طائلا ولكن تسمع جعجعة ولا ترى طحنا
 فالمتكلمون في جعاجع الجواهر والأعراض والاكوان والألوان والجوهر الفرد والأحوال والحركة والسكون والوجود والماهية والانحياز والجهات والنسب والإضافات والغيرين والخلافين والضدين والنقيضين والتماثل والاختلاف والعرض هل يبقى زمانين وما هو الزمان والمكان ويموت أحدهم ولم يعرف الزمان والمكان ويعترف بأنه لم يعرف الوجود هل هو ماهية الشيء أو زائد عليها ويعترف أنه شاك في وجود الرب هل هو وجود محض أو وجود مقارن للماهية ويقول الحق عندي الوقف في هذه المسألة 
 ويقول أفضلهم عند نفسه عند الموت أخرج من الدنيا وما عرفت إلا مسألة واحدة وهي أن الممكن يفتقر إلى واجب ثم قال الافتقار أمر عدمي فأموت ولم أعرف شيئا وهذا أكثر من أن يذكر كما قال بعض السلف أكثر الناس شكا عند الموت أرباب الكلام 
الآداب الشرعية
وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْجَوْزِيِّ : قَالَ رَجُلٌ لِابْنِ عَقِيلٍ تَرَى لِي أَنْ أَقْرَأَ عِلْمَ الْكَلَامِ ؟ 
فَقَالَ : الدِّينُ النَّصِيحَةُ أَنْتَ الْآنَ عَلَى مَا بِك مُسْلِمٌ سَلِيمٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَنْظُرْ فِي الْجُزْءِ وَتَعْرِفُ الصُّفْرَةَ وَلَا عَرَفْت الْخَلَا وَالْمَلَا وَالْجَوْهَرَ وَالْعَرَضَ وَهَلْ يَبْقَى الْعَرَضُ زَمَانَيْنِ ؟ 
وَهَلْ الْقُدْرَةُ مَعَ الْفِعْلِ أَوْ قَبْلَهُ ؟ 
وَهَلْ الصِّفَاتُ زَائِدَةٌ عَلَى الذَّاتِ ؟ 
وَهَلْ الِاسْمُ عَيْنُ الْمُسَمَّى أَوْ غَيْرُهُ ؟ 
وَإِنِّي أَقْطَعُ أَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ مَاتُوا وَمَا عَرَفُوا ذَلِكَ ، فَإِنْ رَأَيْت طَرِيقَةَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِي  نَ أَجْوَدَ مِنْ طَرِيقَةِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ فَبِئْسَ الِاعْتِقَادُ ، وَقَدْ أَفْضَى عِلْمُ الْكَلَامِ بِأَرْبَابِهِ إلَى الشُّكُوكِ فِي كَلَامٍ طَوِيلٍ .




وَقَالَ نُوحٌ الْجَامِعُ : قُلْتُ : لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ فِيمَا أَحْدَثَ النَّاسُ فِي الْكَلَامِ مِنْ الْأَعْرَاضِ وَالْأَجْسَامِ فَقَالَ : مَقَالَاتُ الْفَلَاسِفَةِ ، عَلَيْكَ بِطَرِيقِ السَّلَفِ وَإِيَّاكَ وَكُلَّ مُحْدَثَةٍ .


===
و هل الواجب عل المكلف النظر في علم الكلام حتى يعرف عقيدته




تذكر أن الموضوع للوعظ و ليس للدفاع عن الأشاعرة و ان الملتقى على عقيدة السلف الصالح فلا داعي للتشويش

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الحجاج 
سمط النجوم العوالي في أنباء الأوائل والتوالي/عبد الملك بن حسين بن عبد الملك العصامي المكي
قال محمد بن المنكدر: كان عمر بن عبد العزيز يبغضُ الحجاج، فنفس عليه بكلمة قالها عند الموت: اللهم اغفر لي؛ فإنهم يزعمون أنك لا تفعل.
وقال الأصمعي: أَنشَدَ الحجاج لما احتضر: من البسيط:
يَا رَب قَد حَلَفَ الأَعدَاءُ وَاجتَهَدُوا ... بأنَنِي رَجُلٌ مِن سَاكنِي النارِ
أيحلفُونَ عَلَى عمياءَ؟ وَيحَهُمُ ... ما عِلمُهُم بعظيمِ العَفوِ غَفَّارِ
فأخبر الحسن بذلك، فقال: إن نجا فبهما.
وروى أن الحسن حين أخبر بموت الحجاج، سجد شكراً للّه.
وقال ابن سيرين: إني لأرجو للحجاج ما أرجو لأهل لا إله إلا الله، فبلغ قوله الحسن - يعني البصري - فقال: أما واللّه ليخلفن اللّه رجاءه فيه.
قال ابن شوذب عن أشعث الحداني قال: رأيت الحجاج في منامي بحال سيئة، فقلت له: ما صنع الله بك؟ 
قال: ما قتلت أحداً قتلة إلا قتلني بها قتلة، ما عدا سعيد بن جبيرة فإني قتلت به سبعين قتلة، 
قلت: ثم مه؟ 
قال: ثم أمر بي إلى النار،
 قلت: ثم مه؟
 قال: ثم أرجو ما يرجو أهل لا إله إلا اللّه.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عمر بن عبد العزيز  رحمه الله
 المحتضرين/ ابن أبي الدنيا
  قال مسلمة بن عبد الملك:
 « لما احتضر عمر بن عبد العزيز كنا عنده في قبة ، فأومأ إلينا أن اخرجوا . فخرجنا ، فقعدنا حول القبة ، وبقي عنده وصيف ، فسمعناه يقرأ هذه الآية : 
( تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للذين لا يريدون علوا في الأرض ولا فسادا والعاقبة للمتقين ) . 
ما أنتم بإنس و لا جان . ثم خرج الوصيف ، فأومأ إلينا أن ادخلوا . فدخلنا ، فإذا هو قد قبض »

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

البداية والنهاية/أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي 
مكلبة بن عبد الله المستنجدي كان تركيا عابدا زاهدا، سمع المؤذن وقت السحر و هو ينشد على المنارة: 
يا رجال الليل جدوا === رب صوت لا يرد 
ما يقوم الليل إلا === من له عزم وجد
 فبكى مكلبة و قال للمؤذن يا مؤذن زدني،
 فقال:
 قد مضى الليل وولى === وحبيبي قد تخلا 
فصرخ مكلبة صرخة كان فيها حتفه
 فأصبح أهل البلد قد اجتمعوا على بابه فالسعيد منهم من وصل إلى نعشه رحمه الله تعالى.

----------


## بشر الحافي

استمّر مدّ الله في عُمرك على الخير ..

----------


## بشر الحافي

> فأصبح أهل البلد قد اجتمعوا على بابه فالسعيد منهم من وصل إلى نعشه رحمه الله تعالى.


ايها الحبيب هل لي ان اعرف سبب السعادة المُعطاة لمن وصل النعش ؟
هل القصد هُنا لنيل اجر التشييع مثلاً ؟

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

معاذة بنت عبد الله العدوية رحمها الله
معاذة بنت عبد الله العدوية، تكنى أم الصهباء روت عن عائشة، وروى عنها الحسن، وأبو قلابة.
وكانت تحيي الليل، وكانت تقول: عجبت لعين تنام وقد عرفت طول الرقاد في ظلم القبور.
ولما قتل زوجها صلة بن أشيم وابنها في بعض الغزوات اجتمع النساء عندها، فقالت: مرحباً بكن إن كنتن جئتن لتهنئتي فمرحباً بكن، وإن كنتن جئتن لغير ذلك فارجعن. 
و لم تتوسد فراشاً بعد ذلك، وكانت تقول: والله ما أحب البقاء إلى لأتقرب إلى ربي عز وجل بالوسائل لعله يجمع بيني وبين أبي الصهباء وولده في الجنة.


فلما احتضرت بكت ثم ضحكت، فسئلت عن ذلك
 فقالت: أما البكاء فإني ذكرت مفارقة الصيام والصلاة والذكر، وأما الضحك، فإني نظرت إلى أبي الصهباء وقد أقبل في صحن الدار وعليه حلتان خضروان وهو في نفر ما رأيت لهم في الدنيا شبهاً فضحكت إليه. ولا أراني أدرك بعد ذلك فرضاً.
 فماتت قبل دخول وقت الصلاة.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> ايها الحبيب هل لي ان اعرف سبب السعادة المُعطاة لمن وصل النعش ؟
> هل القصد هُنا لنيل اجر التشييع مثلاً ؟


===

جزاك الله خيرا
المعنى أن لكثرة المشيعين لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يبلغ النعش أما التبرك بالنعش فهو من الشرك
===

قال ابن الجوزي/  المنتظم في تاريخ الملوك والأمم/ بتصرف
محمد بن عبد الله رحمه الله 
 ابن احمد بن حبيب ابو بكر العامري المعروف بابن الجنازة سمع ببغداد ابا محمد التميمي وابا الفوارس طراد وابا الخطاب بن النظر وابا عبد الله بن طلحة وسمع بنيسابور من جماعة وببلخ وهراة ودخل مرو وجال في خراسان وشرح كتاب الشهب وكانت له معرفة بالحديث والفقه وكان يتدين ويعظ ويتكلم على طريقة الزهاد والمعرفة من غير تكلف الوعاظ فكم من يوم صعد المنبر وفي يده مروحة يتروح بها وليس عنده احد يقرأ كما تفعل القصاص وقرأت عليه كثيرا من الحديث والتفسير وكان نعم المؤدب يأمر بالاخلاص وحسن القصد وكان ينشد :
 كيف احتيالي وهذا في الهوى حالي ... والشوق املك بي من عذل عذالي 
و كيف اسلو وفي حبي له شغل ... يحول بين مهماتي واشغالي


ولما احتضر قال له اصحابه اوصنا فقال :
اوصيكم بثلاث بتقوى لله ومراقبته في الخلوة واحذروا مصرعي هذا 
عشت احدى وستين سنة وما كأني رأيت الدنيا
 ثم قال لبعض اصحابه انظر هل ترى جبيني يعرق قال نعم فقال الحمد لله هذه علامة المؤمن يريد بذلك قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم المؤمن يموت بعرق الجبين
 ثم بسط يده عند الموت وقال  
ها قد مددت يدي اليك فردها ... بالفضل لا بشماتة الاعداء 
و قال ارى المشايخ بين ايديهم اطباق وهم ينتظرونني

----------


## بشر الحافي

وهذا ما اردت 
بوركت أُخي وجزاك الله خيراً ..
دمت بخير ونعمة ..

* * *

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> وهذا ما اردت 
> بوركت أُخي وجزاك الله خيراً ..
> دمت بخير ونعمة ..
> 
> * * *


آمين

ابن الجوزي/ المتظم
 فلما احتضر عضد الدولة جعل يتمثل بقول القاسم بن عبيد الله:
قتلت صناديد الرجال فلم أدع ... عدواً ولم أمهل على ظنة خلقا.
واخليت دور الملك من كل نازل ... فشردتهم غربا وبددتهم شرقا.
فلما بلغت النجم عزاً ورفعة ... وصارت رقاب الخلق أجمع لي رقا.
رماني الردى سهما فأخمد جمرتي ... فها أنا ذا في حفرتي عاطلا ملقى.
فأذهبت دنياي وديني سفاهة ... فمن ذا الذي مني بمصرعة أشقى.
ثم جعل يقول: ما أغنى عني ماليه هلك عني سلطانيه فرددها إلى أن توفي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

المنتظم/ ابن الجوزي


سيبويه رحمه الله
عمرو بن عثمان بن قنبر، أبو بشر، المعروف بسيبويه النحوي، مولى بني الحارث بن كعب. وقيل: مولى آل الربيع بن زياد .
وتفسير سيبويه: رائحة التفاح، وكانت والدته ترقصه في الصغر بذلك.
قال إبراهيم الحربي: سُمي سيبويه لأن وجنتيه كانتا كأنهما تفاحة.
قال مؤلف الكتاب: وكان سيبويه يصحب المحدثين والفقهاء، ويطلب الآثار، وكان يستملي على حماد بن سلمة، فلحن في حرف، فعابه حماد فأنف من ذلك، ولزم الخليل فبرع في النحو، وقدم بغداد وناظر الكسائي.






قال أبو سعيد السيرافي: أخذ سيبويه اللغات عن أبي الخطاب الأخفش وغيره، وعمل كتابه الذي لم يسبقه أحد إلى مثله ولا لحق به من بعده، وكان كتابه لشهرته عند النحويين علماً، فكان يقال بالبصرة قرأ فلان للكتاب فيعلم أنه كتاب سيبويه، وكان المراد إذا أراد مريد أن يقرأ عليه كتاب سيبويه يقول له: هل ركبت البحر. تعظيماً له واستصعاباً لما فيه.




 لما قدم سيبويه بغداد، فناظر سيبويه الكسائي وأصحابه، فلم يظهر عليهم، فسأل من يبذل من الملوك ويرغب في النحو؟ فقيل له: طلحة بن طاهر. فشخص إلى خراسان، فلما انتهى إلى ساوة مرض مرضه الذي مات فيه، فتمثل عند الموت:
يؤمل دنيا لتبقى له ... فمات المؤمل قبل الأمل
قال أبو عمرو بن يزيد: احتضر سيبويه فوضع رأسه في حجر أخيه، فأغمي عليه فدمعت عين أخيه فأفاق فرآه يبكىِ فقال:
فكنا جميعاً فرق الدهر بيننا ... إلى الأمد الأقصى فمن يأمن الدهرا؟

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ابن الجوزي/المنتظم:


محمد بن سليمان بن علي بن عبد الله بن عباس الهاشمي. أمه أم حسن بنت جعفر بن حسن بن حسن بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهم .
كان من رجال بني هاشم وشجعانهم، وكان قد ولاه المنصور البصرة والكوفة، وزوجه المهدي بابنته العباسة، ونقلها إليه في البصرة، وكان له خاتم من ياقوت أحمر لم ير مثله، فسقط ليلة من يده ليلة بنائه بالعباسة فجعلوا يطلبونه فلم يجدوه، فقال: اطفئوا الشمع ففعلوا فرأوه، وكان له خمسون ألف مولى منهم عشرون ألف عتاقة، وكانت به رطوبة فكان يتداوى بالمسك يستعمل منه كل يوم عشرين مثقالاً ويتركه في عكن بطنه، وأقره على ولايته الهادي والرشيد، وكانت غلته كل يوم ألف درهم.


أخبرنا إسماعيل بن أحمد قال: أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله الطبري قال: أخبرنا أبو الحسين بن بشران قال: أخبرنا أبو صفوان قال: حدثنا أبو بكر بن عبيد قال: حدثني أبو محمد العتكي قال: حدثني الحسين بن سلام مولى آل سليمان بن علي قال: لما احتضر محمد بن سليمان بن علي كان رأسه في حجر أخيه جعفر بن سليمان، فقال جعفر: وانقطاع ظهراه
 فقال محمد: وانقطاع ظهر من يلقى الجبار غداً والله ليت أمك لم تلدني، ليتني كنت حمالاُ، وإني لم أكن فيما كنت فيه

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ابن الجوزي/المنتظم:
الأسود بن يزيد بن قيس بن عبد الله، أبو عمرو و هو ابن أخي علقمة بن قيس، و هو أكبر من علقمة.
روى عن أبي بكر، وعمر، وعلي، وابن مسعود، ومعاذ، وسلمان، وأبي موسى وعائشة. ولم يرو عن عثمان شيئاً.
 وكان يصوم الدهر فذهبت إحدى عينيه، وكان لسانه يسود من شدة الحر، فيقال له: لا تعذب هذا الجسد، فيقول: إنما أريد له الراحة.




 كان الأسود بن يزيد يجتهد في العبادة، يصوم حتى يخضر ويصفر، فلما احتضر بكى
 فقيل له: ما هذا الجزع؟ 
فقال: مالي لا أجزع، ومن أحق بذلك مني، والله لو أتيت بالمغفرة من الله عز وجل لأهمني الحياء منه مما قد صنعت.
 إن الرجل ليكون بينه وبين الرجل الذنب الصغير، فيعفو عنه فلا يزال مستحيياً منه.


 و لقد حج الأسود ثمانين حجة.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

سهل بن عبد الله رحمه الله
كان له جار مجوسي، فلما احتضر  استدعاه، و قال له: " ادخل ذلك البيت وانظر ما فيه " 
فدخل، فإذا جفنه موضوعة تحت حُش لدار المجوسي، قد أنفتح إلى دار سهل، فخرج فقال: " يا شيخ! ما هذا؟! 
" قال " اعلم انه - منذ سنة - انفتح كنيف دارك إلى داري، وأنا كل يوم أضع تحته آنية كما رأيت، فتمتلئ نهاراً، فإذا كان الليل اخذتها، فرميت ما فيها وأعدتها، و لولا أني مفارق، و لست اطمع أن تتسع أخلاق غيري لك، ما أعلمتُك " .
 فبكى المجوسي، و قال: " و الله! ما كان حسن الخلق، ورعاية الحال، في دين إلا زانه. 
ويلي!، أنت تعاملني هذه المعاملة، وتموت وأنا على ضلالي القديم!
 اشهد إلا اله إلا الله، واشهد ان محمداً رسول الله؛ وداري هذه وقف على الفقراء! "

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

طبقات الشافعية الكبرى/ تاج الدين بن علي بن عبد الكافي السبكي


و حكى ابن الصلاح في كتاب أدب الفتيا أنه وجد بخط بعض أصحاب القاضي الحسين أنه سمع أبا عاصم العبادي يذكر أنه كان عند الاستاذ أبي طاهر الزيادي حين احتضر فسئل عن ضمان الدرك و كان في النزع فقال إن قبض الثمن فيصح و إلا فلا يصح
قال لأنه بعد قبض الثمن يكون ضمان ما وجب
قلت: و هذا هو الصحيح في المذهب و لم يرد بحكايته أنه غريب بل حضور ذهن هذا الأستاذ عند النزع لمسائل الفقه و لذلك قال ابن الصلاح إن هذه الحكاية من أعجب ما يحكى

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الزهد لابن أبي الدنيا
 كَانَ مُفَضَّلُ بْنُ يُونُسَ إِذَا جَاءَ اللَّيْلُ قَالَ : ذَهَبَ مِنْ عُمْرِي يَوْمٌ كَامِلٌ 
 فَإِذَا أَصْبَحَ ، قَالَ : ذَهَبَتْ لَيْلَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ مِنْ عُمْرِي 
 فَلَمَّا احْتَضَرَ بَكَى ، وَقَالَ : قَدْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي مِنْ كَرِّكُمَا عَلَيَّ يَوْمًا شَدِيدًا كَرْبُهُ ، شَدِيدًا غُصَصُهُ ، شَدِيدًا غَمُّهُ ، شَدِيدًا عَكرهُ ، فَلا إِلَهَ إِلا الَّذِي قَضَى الْمَوْتَ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ ، وَجَعَلَهُ عَدْلا بَيْنَ عِبَادِهِ ، ثُمَّ جَعَلَ يَقْرَأهُ الْقُرْآنَ :
 الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ 
 ثُمَّ تَنَفَّسَ ، فَمَاتَ .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قصة غريبة


جاء في طبقات الحنابلة:
و قال أبو إسحاق بن شاقلا: حدثنا عبد العزيز بن جعفر , قال سمعت أبا محمد النجار و كان عبدا صالحا , و كان من أصحاب المروذي قال: غسلت ميتا . فمضى الذي يصب علي الماء إلى حاجة , ففتح عينيه ( الميت), و قبض على زندي , و قال لي : يا أبا محمد أحسن الاستعداد لهذا المصرع وعاد إلى حاله.
=======


هذه القصة غريبة جدا و قد ألف ابن أبي الدنيا كتابا سماه من عاش بعد الموت

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال شيخ الإسلام / الفتاوى


 وَابْنُ الْفَارِضِ - مِنْ مُتَأَخِّرِي الِاتِّحَادِيَّ  ةِ - صَاحِبُ الْقَصِيدَةِ التَّائِيَّةِ الْمَعْرُوفَةِ " بِنَظْمِ السُّلُوكِ " 
وَ قَدْ نَظَمَ فِيهَا الِاتِّحَادَ نَظْمًا رَائِقَ اللَّفْظِ فَهُوَ أَخْبَثُ مَنْ لَحْمِ خِنْزِيرٍ فِي صِينِيَّةٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ . 
وَمَا أَحْسَنَ تَسْمِيَتَهَا بِنَظْمِ الشُّكُوكِ ,اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِهَا وَبِمَا اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ وَقَدْ نَفَقَتْ كَثِيرًا وَبَالَغَ أَهْلُ الْعَصْرِ فِي تَحْسِينِهَا وَالِاعْتِدَادِ بِمَا فِيهَا مِنْ الِاتِّحَادِ - 
لَمَّا حَضَرَتْهُ الْوَفَاةُ أَنْشَدَ :
 إنْ كَانَ مَنْزِلَتِي فِي الْحُبِّ عِنْدَكُمْ .....مَا قَدْ لَقِيت فَقَدْ ضَيَّعْت أَيَّامِي 
أُمْنِيَّةً ظَفِرَتْ نَفْسِي بِهَا زَمَنًا....... وَالْيَوْمَ أَحْسَبُهَا أَضْغَاثَ أَحْلَامِ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال  ابن الجوزي / الثبات عند الممات 


و قد خذل خلق كثير عند الموت فمنهم من أتاه الخذلان من أول مرضه فلم يستدرك قبيحا مضى وربما أضاف إليه جورا في وصيته و منهم من فاجأه الخذلان في ساعة اشتداد الأمر فمنهم من كفر ومنهم من اعترض وتسخط نعوذ بالله من الخذلان .
 و هذا معنى سوء الخاتمة و هو أن يغلب على القلب عند الموت الشك أو الجحود فتقبض النفس على تلك الحالة ودون ذلك أن يتسخط الأقدار 


 قيل للرجل عند موته :قل لا إله إلا الله 
فقال :هو كافر بها !!


 قال أبو  جعفر دخلت على رجل بالضيعة وهو في الموت فقلت: قل لا إله إلا الله


 فقال: هيهات حيل بيني وبينها !!




و  عن مجاهد قال ما من ميت يموت إلا مثل له جلساؤه 
فاحتضر رجل فقيل له قل لا إله إلا الله فقال شاهك مات 




 حدثني أبو الحسن بن أحمد الفقيه قال نزل الموت برجل كان عندنا فقيل له استغفر الله 
فقال ما أريد 
فقيل له قل لا إله إلا الله


 فقال ما أقول لجهد جهده ثم مات 


 وسمعت أنا رجلا كان كثير الصوم والتعبد اشتد به الألم فافتتن فسمعته يقول لقد قلبني في أنواع البلاء فلو أعطاني الفردوس ما وفى بما يجري علي ثم صار يقول وأي شيء في هذا الابتلاء من المعنى إن كان موتا فيجوز فأما هذا التعذيب فأي شيء المقصود به 


 وسمعت شخصا آخر يقول وقد اشتد به الألم ربي يظلمني 




 وهذه حالة إن لم ينعم فيها بالتوفيق للثبات وإلا فالهلاك


 ومنها ما كان يقلقل سفيان الثوري فإنه كان يقول أخاف أن يشتدد علي الأمر فأسأل التخفيف فلا أجاب فأفتتن 
 كان سفيان الثوري يأتي ابراهيم بن أدهم فيقول يا ابراهيم ادع الله أن يقبضنا على التوحيد 


و  لما اشتد بسفيان الثوري قال إني أخاف أن أسلب الإيمان قبل أن أموت

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ , أَنَّهُ تَرَكَ دَنَانِيرَ كَثِيرَةً , فَلَمَّا حَضَرَتْهُ الْوَفَاةُ , قَالَ: 


«اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي لَمْ أَجْمَعْهَا إِلَّا لِأَصُونَ بِهَا دِينِي , وَأَصِلَ بِهَا رَحِمِي , وَأَكُفَّ بِهَا وَجْهِي , وَأَقْضِيَ بِهَا دَيْنِي , لَا خَيْرَ فِيمَنْ لَا يَجْمَعُ الْمَالَ لِيَكُفَّ بِهِ وَجْهَهُ , وَيَصِلَ بِهِ رَحِمَهُ , وَيَقْضِي بِهِ دَيْنَهُ , وَيَصُونَ بِهِ دِينَهُ»


 إصلاح المال/ أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و مما ذكره ابن الجوزي في الثبات عند الممات


أَحْمَدُ بْنُ خِضْرَوَيْهَ الْبَلْخِيُّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ 145 240 هـ
قال  مُحَمَّد بْنَ حَامِدٍ 
كُنْتُ جَالِسًا عِنْدَ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ خِضْرَوَيْهَ وَهُوَ فِي النَّزْعِ فَسَأَلَ عَنْ مَسْأَلَةٍ فَدَمَعَتْ عَيْنَاهُ وَقَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ بَابٌ كُنْتُ أَدُقُّهُ مُنْذُ خَمْسٍ وَتِسْعِينَ سَنَةً هُوَ ذَا يُفْتَحُ لِيَ السَّاعَةَ وَلا أَدْرِي أَتُفْتَحُ لِي بِالسَّعَادَةِ أَمْ بِالشَّقَاوَةِ وَأَنَّي لِي بِالْجَوَابِ
وَكَانَ قَدْ رَكِبَهُ مِنَ الدَّيْنِ سَبْعُمِائَةُ دِينَارٍ وَحَضَرَهُ غُرَمَاؤُهُ فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ جَعَلْتَ الرُّهُونَ وَثِيقَةً فَأَدِّ عَنِّي قَالَ فَدَقَّ دَاقُّ الْبَابِ وَقَالَ أَهَذِهِ دَارُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ خِضْرَوَيْهَ فَقَالُوا نَعَمْ قَالَ فَأَيْنَ غُرَمَاؤُهُ قَالَ فَخَرَجُوا فَقَضَى عَنْهُ ثُمَّ خَرَجَتْ رُوحُهُ


=======
خَيْرٌ النَّسَّاجُ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ 202 322 هـ


عندما حَضَرَ مَوْتَ خَيْرٍ النَّسَّاجِ غُشِيَ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ صَلاةِ الْمَغْرِبِ ثُمَّ أَفَاقَ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى نَاحِيَةٍ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَقَالَ قِفْ عَافَاكَ اللَّهُ فَإِنَّمَا أَنْتَ عَبْدٌ مَأْمُورٌ وَأَنَا عَبْدٌ مَأْمُور وَمَا أمرت بِهِ لايفوتك وَمَا أُمرْتُ بِهِ يَفُوتُنِي فَدَعْنِي أَمْضِي لِمَا أُمِرْتُ بِهِ وَدَعَا بِمَاءٍ فَتَوَضَّأَ لِلصَّلاةِ ثُمَّ صَلَّى ثُمَّ تَمَدَّدَ وَغَمَّضَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَتَشَهَّدَ فَمَاتَ فَرَآهُ بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِهِ فِي الْمَنَامِ فَقَالَ لَهُ مَا فَعَلَ اللَّهُ بِكَ قَالَ لَا تَسْأَلْ عَنْ هَذَا وَلَكِنِ اسْتَرَحْتُ مِنْ دُنْيَاكُمْ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عَمْرُو بْنُ عُتْبَةَ رَحِمَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ


عَن عبد الرحمن بْنِ زَيْدٍ قَالَ:
خَرَجْنَا فِي جَيْشٍ فِيهِمْ عَمْرُو بْنُ عُتْبَةَ فَخَرَجَ وَعَلَيْهِ جُبَّةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ بَيْضَاءُ فَقَالَ مَا أَحْسَنُ الدَّمُّ يَتَحَدَّرُ عَلَى هَذِهِ فَخَرَجَ فَتَعَرَّضَ لِلْقَصْرِ فَأَصَابَهُ حَجَرٌ فَشَجَّهُ فَتَحَدَّرَ عَلَيْهَا الدَّم ثمَّ مَاتَ مِنْهَا
وَلَمَّا أَصَابَهُ الْحَجَرُ فَشَجَّهُ جَعَلَ يَلْمِسُهَا بِيَدِهِ وَيَقُولُ إِنَّهَا صَغِيرَةٌ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَيُبَارِكُ فِي الصَّغِيرِ


===========
الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ رَحِمَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ 21 /110 هـ


 لَمَّا حَضَرَ الحسن الْمَوْتُ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ رِجَالٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ فَقَالُوا زَوِّدْنَا مِنْكَ كَلِمَاتٍ يَنْفَعُنَا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِهِنَّ 
قَالَ: إِنِّي مُزَوِّدُكُمْ ثَلاثَ كَلِمَاتٍ ثُمَّ قُومُوا وَدَعُونِي لِمَا تَوَجَّهْتُ لَهُ
مَا نُهِيتُمْ عَنْهُ مِنْ أَمْرٍ فَكُونُوا مِنْ أَتْرَكِ النَّاسِ لَهُ
 وَمَا أُمِرْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ مَعْرُوفٍ فَكُونُوا مِنْ أَعْمَلِ النَّاسِ بِهِ
 وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ خُطَاكُمْ خُطْوَةٌ لَكُمْ وَخُطْوَةٌ عَلَيْكُمْ فَانْظُرُوا أَيْنَ تَغْدُونَ وَأَيْنَ تَرُوحُونَ


وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ بْنُ دِينَارٍ كَانَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ يُغْمَى عَلَيْهِ ثُمِّ يَفِيقُ وَيَقُولُ صَبْرًا وَاحْتِسَابًا وَتَسْلِيمًا لأَمْرِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى قُبِضَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ


الثبات عند الممات/جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال  عبد الرحمن بن مهدي : (مات سفيان عندي, فلما اشتد به جعل يبكي, فقال له رجل: يا أبا عبد الله, أراك كثير الذنوب؟!
 فرفع شيئاً من الأرض, وقال: والله لذنوبي أهون عندي من ذا, إني أخاف أن أسلب الإيمان قبل أن أموت) .
لما حضرت سفيان الوفاة قال: يا ابن أبجر قد نزل بي ما ترى فانظر من يحضرني فأتيته بقوم فيهم حماد بن سلمة، وكان حماد من أقربهم إلى رأسه، فتنفس، فقال له حماد: أبشر فقد نجوت مما كنت تخاف، وتقدم على رب غفور
 فقال: يا أبا سلمة، أترى الله يغفر لمثلي؟ 
قال: أي والذي لا إله إلا هو. قال: فكأنما سري عنه .
========


قال: محمد بن عبد الله عن عبد الواحد بن زيد أن خبيباً أبا محمد جزع جزعاً شديداً عند الموت فجعل يقول بالفارسية: أريد أن أسافر سفراً ما سافرته قط. أريد أن اسلك طريقاً ما سلكته قط، أريد أن ازور سيدي ومولاي، وما رأيته قط، أريد أن أشرف على أهوال ما شاهدت مثلها قط، أريد أن أبقى تحت التراب إلى يوم القيامة، ثم أوقف بين يدي الله فأخاف أن يقول لي: 


يا خبيب هات تسبيحة واحدة سبحتني في ستين سنة لم يظفر منك الشيطان فيها بشيء، فماذا أقول؟


قال عبد الواحد: هذا عبدٌ عبد الله ستين سنة مشتغلاً به، ولم يشتغل من الدنيا بشيء قط فأي شيء حالنا؟ واغوثاه بالله!!) .


المقلق/ جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كان  أبو الريحان رحمه الله مع الفسحة في التعمير، وجلالة الحال في عامة الأمور، مكبّا على تحصيل العلوم منصبّا إلى تصنيف الكتب، يفتح أبوابها، ويحيط شواكلها وأقرابها، ولا يكاد يفارق يده القلم وعينه النظر وقلبه الفكر إلا في يومي النيروز والمهرجان من السنة لإعداد ما تمسّ إليه الحاجة في المعاش، من بلغة الطعام وعلقة الرياش، ثم هجّيراه في سائر الأيام من السنة علم يسفر عن وجهه قناع الأشكال ويحسر عن ذراعيه كمام الاغلاق


قال الفقيه أبو الحسن علي بن عيسى الولوالجي قال: 
دخلت على أبي الريحان وهو يجود بنفسه، قد حشرج نفسه وضاق به صدره، فقال لي في تلك الحال: كيف قلت لي يوما حساب الجدات  الفاسدة؟ 
فقلت له إشفاقا عليه: أفي هذه الحالة؟ 


قال لي: يا هذا أودّع الدنيا وأنا عالم بهذه المسألة، ألا يكون خيرا من أن أخلّيها وأنا جاهل بها؟


 فأعدت ذلك عليه وحفظ وعلمني ما وعد، وخرجت من عنده وأنا في الطريق، فسمعت الصراخ.




معجم الأدباء = إرشاد الأريب إلى معرفة الأديب/ شهاب الدين أبو عبد الله ياقوت بن عبد الله الرومي الحموي (المتوفى: 626هـ)/ ترجمة/محمد بن أحمد أبو الريحان البيروني الخوارزمي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لاَ تُرَاهِنْ عَلَى الصَّعْبَةِ وَلاَ تَنْشِدِ القَرِيضَ


هذا المثل للحُطَيئة، لما حَضَرَته الوَفَاة اكْتَنَفَهُ أهلُهُ وبنو عمه، فقيل: يا حطىء أوْصِ، 
قَال: وبِمَ أوصِى؟ مالى بين بنىَّ
 قَالوا: قد علمنا أن مالك بيني وبنيك فأوْصِ
 فقال: وَيْل للشِّعْر من راوية السوء، فأرسلها مَثَلاً


 فَقَالوا: أوصِ


 فَقَال: أخبِرُوا أهلَ ضابئ بن الحارث أنه كان شاعراً حيث يقول:
لكُلِّ جَدِيدٍ لَذَة، غيرَ أنَّنِي ... وَجَدْتُ جَدِيدَ المَوْتِ غيرَ لذيذ


ثم قَال: لا تُرَاهِن على الصَّعبة ولا تنشد القريض، فأرسلها مَثَلاً.
يضرب في التحذير




وفي بعض الروايات أنه قيل له: يا أبا مُلَيْكَةَ أوْصِهْ


 قَال: مالى للذكور دون الإناث


 قَالوا: إن الله لم يأمر بذا، قَال: فإنى آمر


 قَالوا: أوْصِهْ
 قَال: أخبروا آل الشماخ أن أخاهم أشْعَرُ العرب حيث يقول:
وظلت بأعراف صِياماً كأنَّهَا ... رمَاحٌ نَحَاهَا وجهة الريح رَاكِزُ




قَالوا: أوْصِيهْ فإن هذا لا يُغْنِى عنك شيئاً


 قَال: أبلِغُوا كِنْدَة أن أخاهم أشْعَرُ العرب يقول:
فَيَالَكَ مِنْ لَيْلٍ كأنَّ نُجُومَهُ ... بأمْرَاسِ كتَّان إلى صُمِّ جَنْدَلِ


يعنى امرؤ القيس


 قَالوا: أوْصِهْ فإن هذا لا يغنى عنك شيئاً


 قَال: أخْبِرُوا الأنصارَ أن أخاهم أمْدَحُ العرب حيث يقول:
يُغْشُونَ حَتَّى مَا تَهِرُّ كِلاَبُهُمْ ... لاَ يَسْأَلُونَ عَنِ السَّوَادِ المُقْبِلِ


قَالوا: أوصه فإن هذا لا يغنى عنك شيئاً 


قَال: أوصيكم بالشعر خيراً، ثم أنشأ يقول:
الشعْرُ صَعْبٌ وَطَوِيلٌ سُلَّمُهْ ... إذا ارْتَقَى إلى الَّذي لاَ يَعْلَمُه
زَلَّتْ بِهِ إلَى الحَضِيضِ قَدَمُهْ ... وَالشِّعْرُ لاَ يُطيعُهُ مَنْ يَظْلِمُهْ
يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُعْرِبَهُ فَيُعْجِمُهْ ... وِلَمْ يَزَلْ مِنْ حَيْثُ يأتي يَخْرِمُهْ 
مَنْ يَسِمِ الأعْدَاء يبقى مِيسَمُهُ ...




قَالوا: أوْصِهْ فإن هذا لا يغنى عنك شيئاً، قَال:
قد كُنْتُ أحْيَانَاً شَدِيدَ المُعْتَمَدْ ... وَكُنْتُ أحياناً عَلَى خَصْمِى ألَدْ
قَدْ وَرْدَتْ نَفْسِى وَمَا كَادَتْ تَرِدْ ...




قَالوا: أوْصِهْ فإن هذا لا يغنى عنك شيئاً، 


قَال: واجَزَعَاهُ على المديح الجيد يُمْدَح به من ليس من أهله، 


قَالوا: أوْصِهْ فإن هذا لا يغنى عنك شيئاً،


 فبكى، قَالوا: وما يبكيك؟ 


قَال: أبكى الشعرَ الجيدَ، من راوية السوء،


 قَالوا: أوص للمساكين بشَيء، قَال: أوصيهم بالمسألة وأوصِ الناسَ أن لا يُعْطُوهم


 قَالوا: أعتِقْ غُلامك فإنه قد رَعَى عليك ثلاثين سنة،


 قَال: هو عبد ما بقى على الأرض عَبْسى، ثم قَال: احملوني على حماري ودُورُوا بي حول هذا التل فإنه لَم يَمُتْ على الحمار كريم، فعسى ربي أن يرحمني، فحمله ابناه وأخذا بضبْعَيه ثم جَعَلاَ يسوقان الحمار حول التل، وهو يقول:
قَدْ عَجَّلَ الدَّهْرُ والأحْدَاثُ يتمكما    فَاسْتَغْنَيَا بوشَيِكٍ إنَّني عَانِ
وَ دَلِّيَانِي في غَبْرَاءَ مُظْلِمَةٍ ... كَمَا تدلى دلاءٌ بَيْنَ أشْطَانِ




قَالوا: يا أبا مليكة، مَنْ أشْعَرُ العرب؟
قَال: هذا الجُحَير، إذا طمع بخير، وأشار بيده إلى فيه، وكان آخر كلامه، فمات وكان له عشرون ومائة سنة، منها سبعون في الجاهلية، وخمسون في الإسلام.




ويروى أنه أراد سَفَراً، فلما قَدَّم راحلته قَالت له امرأته: متى ترجع؟
 فَقَال:
عُدِّى السِّنِينَ لَغِيَبَتِى وَتَصَبَّرِى ... وَدَعى الشُّهورً فَإنَّهُنَّ قِصَارُ
فَقَالت:
اذْكُرْ صَبَابَتَنَا إلَيْكَ وَشَوْقَنَا ... وَارْحَمْ بَنَاتِكَ إنَّهُنَّ صِغَارُ
قَالوا: وما مدح قوماً إلا رفَعهم، وما هجا قوماً إلا وضعهم. وقال يهجو نفسه وقد نظر في المرآة، وكان دَميماً:
أبَتْ شَفَتَاي اليَوْمَ إلاَّ تَكَلُّماً ... بِسُوء، فَمَا أدْرِى لِمَنْ أنَا قَائِلُهْ
أرَى ليَ وَجْهاً شَوَّهَ الله خَلْقَهُ ... فَقُبِّحَ مِنْ وَجْهٍ وَقُبِّحَ حَامِلُهْ


 مجمع الأمثال/ أبو الفضل أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الميداني النيسابوري المتوفى: 518هـ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ زُرْقَانُ بنُ أَبِي دُوَادَ: لَمَّا احْتُضِرَ الوَاثِقُ، رَدَّدَ هَذَيْنِ البَيْتَيْنِ:

المَوْتُ فِيْهِ جَمِيْعُ الخَلْقِ مُشْتَرِكٌ ... لاَ سُوقَةٌ مِنْهُمُ يَبْقَى وَلاَ مَلِكُ
مَا ضَرَّ أَهْلَ قَلِيْلٍ فِي تَفَرُّقِهم ... وَلَيْسَ يُغْنِي عَنِ الأَمْلاَكِ مَا مَلَكُوا
ثمَّ أَمَرَ بِالبُسُطِ فَطُوِيَتْ، وَأَلْصَقَ خَدَّهُ بِالتُّرَابِ وَجَعَلَ يَقُوْلُ: يَا مَنْ لاَ يَزُولُ مُلْكُهُ ارْحَمْ مَنْ قَدْ زَالَ مُلْكُهُ.

وَرَوَى أَحْمَدُ بنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الوَاثِقِيُّ أَمِيْرُ البَصْرَةِ عَنْ أَبِيْهِ قَالَ: كُنْتُ أُمَرِّضُ الوَاثِقَ، فَلَحِقَتْهُ غَشْيَةٌ فَمَا شَكَكْنَا أَنَّهُ مَاتَ فَقَالَ بَعْضُنَا لِبَعْضٍ: تَقَدَّمُوا فَمَا جَسَرَ أَحَدٌ سِوَايَ فلما
أَنْ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَضَعَ يَدِي عَلَى أَنْفِهِ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ فَرُعِبْتُ، وَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى خَلْفٍ، فَتَعَلَّقَتْ قَبِيْعَةُ سَيْفِي بِالعَتَبَةِ فَعَثَرْتُ وَانْدَقَّ السَّيْفُ، وَكَادَ أَنْ يَجْرَحَنِي وَاسْتَدْعَيْتُ سَيْفاً، وَجِئْتُ فَوَقَفْتُ سَاعَةً فَتَلِفَ الرَّجُلُ فَشَدَدْتُ لَحْيَيْهِ وَغَمَّضْتُهُ، وَسَجَّيتُهُ وَأَخَذَ الفَرَّاشُوْنَ مَا تَحْتَهُ لِيَرُدُّوْهُ إِلَى الخَزَائِنِ وَتُرِكَ، وَحْدَهُ فَقَالَ ابْنُ أَبِي دُوَادَ: إِنَّا نُرِيْدُ أَنْ نَتَشَاغَلَ بِعَقْدِ البَيْعَةِ فَاحْفَظْهُ فَرَدَدْتُ بَابَ المَجْلِسِ، وَجَلَسْتُ عِنْدَ البَابِ فَحَسَسْتُ بَعْدَ سَاعَةٍ بِحَرَكَةٍ أَفْزَعَتْنِي فَأَدخُلُ فَإِذَا بِجَرْذُوْنٍ قَدِ اسْتَلَّ عَيْنَ الوَاثِقِ فَأَكَلَهَا فَقُلْتُ: لاَ إِلَهَ إلَّا الله هذه العين التي فتحها من سَاعَةٍ فَانْدَقَّ سَيْفِي هَيْبَةً لَهَا!

سير أعلام النبلاء/ شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان بن قَايْماز الذهبي (المتوفى: 748هـ)

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك.
نسأل الله أن يحسن ختامنا.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آمين، وقد كثر موت الفجأة في وقتنا، نسأل الله الثبات على الدين في زمن المتغيرات

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

جزاكم الله خيرا و كتب لكم الأجر
******

ترجمة الخيري/ السيركان ينسخ في مصحف ، فوضع القلم ، وقال : إن هذا لموت مهنأ طيب . ثم مات . وذلك في ذي الحجة سنة ست وسبعين وأربعمائة .

----------

